# Mortgage advisor jobs in Dubai



## chris_11085 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello,

This is 1st time I have used anything like this. But I have been seriously thinking about a career in Dubai as a mortgage advisor, and need some help/guidance as to how to get more info.

I am 23, I have my Cmap & insurance/protection qualifications. Just recently passed and I know its still a young age and appreciate that people my not take me as serious as if I was 10 years older. I have been in the financial industry since I was 15, working for and alongside my father. I feel I have a good knowledge and understanding of the industry. 

Don’t know if theirs enough info to go on here, but would appreciate any feedback bad and good.

I have a girlfriend to who I am currently living with and I have seen on other threads that you have to be married?? Is their anyway round this, she works in beauty?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I cannot advise you about your career as I do not know the first thing about Finance!

In regards to living with your girlfriend, I would say that getting married just so that you would be able to live together is quite drastic. Yes, sharing is illegal in Dubai but that law is not readily enforced. As long as you are discrete and do not attract unnecessary attention to yourselves, by for e.g having late night parties, loud arguments, etc, you should be just fine. Saying that, even if you are married but are behaving innapropriately, you would have the police on your doorstep. If anyone asks, just tell them that you are married. The locals will automatically assume that you are married and I really see no point in correcting their error!! What you do not know doesn't hurt you!!! 

The police is more concerned with what you do on the main road than what you do in the privacy of your own home. You can hold hands but absolutely, no kissing when out in public. It will land you in jail and you will be deported for outraging public decency!

Good luck with your job search!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In all honesty, you are rather young to be taken seriously as a finance professional. Although there is little in the way of real regulation, any decent company will be looking for someone who is a fully qualified and experienced adviser. These are tough markets and unless you are an self-starter and can generate your own clients, you are likely to fail, as many do each year. Sadly, I have seen more people fail in the last few years than be a success in financial services.

Jobs 'in beauty' are usually held by Thai and Phillipina girls and the salaries are low.

It is illegal to live together - no getting around that. Many do live together unmarried, but you have to realise the risk. You must have individual sponsorship.

I would suggest that you gain some qualifications and experience and try again in a few years.

-


----------

